

Weather Sites Gird for Hurricane Season - felideon
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/08/20/weather-sites-gird-for-hurricane-season/

======
felideon
Short blurb on scalability by co-founder and fellow news.yc reader Matt
Wensing (aka wensing). But nice to see us (I work for Stormpulse) in an
alongside The Weather Channel and NHC.

Also mentioned here fwiw,
[http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/08/how-
weath...](http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/08/how-weather-
sites-prepare-for-hurricane-season/61825/)

